# OHIO - Slot Car Show 21 Oct



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

The Oldest and one of the best slot cars shows around......w/ ALL the big names there selling!

Don't miss it!
















--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

....bttt


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im goin to have to make plans for this show next year.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great show but the two Crazy Canucks can't make it this fall, see you next spring!! ..RL


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

XracerHO said:


> Great show but the two Crazy Canucks can't make it this fall, see you next spring!! ..RL


What.That not good.EH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I plan on being there with Weird Jack.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking forward to another great Richfield show. Brad's a class act and the vendors always bring the goods.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Got there late, everyone was packing up. But managed to pic up a Chevron racing rig, Afx wide front tires, and some silicone slip-ons.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok guys u all went to the richfield show. now you all need to make it to north west indiana 4 the midwest slot show on sunday nov 18th 2012. :wave:


----------

